# B14 Electrical Problem



## mmendoza_s (Sep 16, 2009)

I installed some blue leds on my dash and a/c controls but now my hazard switch, defroster, car ventilation and a/c compresor lights are burn out as u see on the picture, I've already bought the bulbs replacement and install them, but then again as soon as I put them on they burst. I'm also having problems with my turn signals they're flashing too fast and all the bulbs are good. the thing is that all the fuses are also fine so I dont know what seems to be the problem. Any help?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It must be to do with where you picked up the power for your leds. Try picking up from a different hot circuit. Have you got separate earths on the leds? Are you picking up power from the instrument light circuit? Try picking up power from the circuit to the park lights that is usually safe. I would say at the moment you must be getting power from a circuit that has a resistor in it.


----------



## mmendoza_s (Sep 16, 2009)

pulsar86 said:


> It must be to do with where you picked up the power for your leds. Try picking up from a different hot circuit. Have you got separate earths on the leds? Are you picking up power from the instrument light circuit? Try picking up power from the circuit to the park lights that is usually safe. I would say at the moment you must be getting power from a circuit that has a resistor in it.


I'm picking the power from the instrument circuit and its the same earth for the leds, I'll try what you said and I'll let you kow if it worked.

Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mmendoza_s said:


> I installed some blue leds on my dash and a/c controls but now my hazard switch, defroster, car ventilation and a/c compresor lights are burn out as u see on the picture, I've already bought the bulbs replacement and install them, but then again as soon as I put them on they burst. I'm also having problems with my turn signals they're flashing too fast and all the bulbs are good. the thing is that all the fuses are also fine so I dont know what seems to be the problem. Any help?


If you changed your turn signals to LEDs then you need a LED Flasher unit or relay to stop the fast blinks. Do a search and you'll see sites that carry them.


----------



## mmendoza_s (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes, I know about the resistors to stop the fast blinking, I'm buying a couple tomorrow, I'm also changing the turn signal sockets cuz they're really old and I think they arent making good contact.

thanks.


----------



## mmendoza_s (Sep 16, 2009)

fixed it I'll upload some pictures soon, I also installed the oem fog lights they look awsome


----------

